
NLP2Code: Code Snippet Content Assist via Natural Language Tasks - 0x54MUR41
https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.05648
======
0x54MUR41
This tool demo video is available on
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-gaVYtCznI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-gaVYtCznI).

~~~
wadkar
Is the plugin available in the Eclipse marketplace or github?

~~~
0x54MUR41
Sorry, I don't know. I am not the author of that research.

------
davidfm
How about combining SO titles with Github code comments?

------
singularity2001
Good. now someone apply NLP2Code to the paper, so that we can download the
source code of NLP2Code( or at least the app ).

------
markoutso
SBD. Stackoveflow Based Development. The art of copying and pasting.

